
Google Cloud Is Down - notlukesky
https://status.cloud.google.com/
======
rbinv
I guess 2023 came early.

~~~
nexuist
I don't get why they don't just host this on AWS, it would have far better
reliability.

------
alpb
Hello folks, this is @ahmetb from Google. Our teams are currently
investigating and hope to have it resolved soon. From what I can tell, this
appears to be a regional network issue for customers around Bulgaria (and I've
seen Turkey reported online, as well). It seems to have been mitigated, if
you're still hitting this outage, it would help mentioning where you're
connecting from.

------
andridk
What am I missing? Their status page says "This is fine".

~~~
Eikon
This is what happens when a status page becomes a marketing tool that you can
use in a powerpoint presentation in order to assess “reliability” when
choosing a vendor instead of something that you can actually rely on for
monitoring purposes.

------
rambojazz
This was posted half an hour ago and the services are already up. Why do
people keep posting all these "<service> is down"? We know the Internet works
on best-effort, so these posts are completely worthless unless there's
something major going on.

------
mrgreenfur
It shows a fiber cut in Bulgaria:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/19...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/19023)

------
tibbydudeza
Good at making weirdo awesome internal tools that can scale incredibly and
solve problems like BigTable/Kubernetes but then suck at delivering it as a
service to those outside of Google.

Amazon/Microsoft figured it out already.

------
axegon
Everything google is down here. Great, my phone will blow up from alarms any
second now...

Edit: This is trying to access it from Bulgaria, I have no issues from my
servers in Germany.

------
sercand
It is down in some regions. I can access only with US VPN.

